# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  stipendi e concordato preventivo

## ninfea

Buongiorno a tutti 
Spiego la situazione: siamo stati ammessi in C.P. alla fine di giugno e io sono l'unica dipendente rimasta in ditta: avrò diritto al al regolare pagamento del mio stipendio, visto che continuo a lavorare, o devo aspettare l'adunzanza dei creditori o cos'altro devo aspettare?
Il commissario giudiziale che poteri ha in questo senso? Può pagarmi o no? Va a sua discrezione o la legge detta precise disposizioni?  
Precisazione: quando parlo di stipendio parlo di *quelli attuali e futuri, non degli arretrati!  *  
Vi prego rispondetemi... :Frown:

----------


## Luca Bi

Per quanto riguarda gli stipendi aturati dopo il deposito della domanda di concordato, vanno apgati in prededuzione, cioè vanno pagati per intero e prima di pagare tutti i debiti (stipendi ed altro, antecedenti alla domanda di concordato). 
Ovviamente il pagamento è correlato alla disponibilità finanziarie della società in concordato

----------


## ninfea

> Per quanto riguarda gli stipendi aturati dopo il deposito della domanda di concordato, vanno apgati in prededuzione, cioè vanno pagati per intero e prima di pagare tutti i debiti (stipendi ed altro, antecedenti alla domanda di concordato). 
> Ovviamente il pagamento è correlato alla disponibilità finanziarie della società in concordato

  grazie 1000 per le dritte....non sai che consolazione! 
Ti faccio però 3 domande: 
1) qual è la fonte della tua affermazione? 
2) dove posso trovare (su quali documenti) la data per il deposito della domanda? 
3) ultima curiosità: perchè il ns. comm. giud. non risponde al mio titolare in merito a questa questione (e ad altre)? Deve prendere tempo?
Sappiamo che in questo periodo sta lavorando per noi, ma non è molto bello che si trinceri.... 
ciao

----------


## Luca Bi

1) Legge Fallimentare 
2) Le sentenze fallimentari di solito sonop pubbliche e sitrovano anche via internet (se il tribunale è efficiente) 
3) Non lo so, sicuramente è stato fatto un piano di concordato dai professionisti che hanno assistito l'azienda che spiega anche queste situazioni

----------


## ninfea

> 1) Legge Fallimentare 
> 2) Le sentenze fallimentari di solito sonop pubbliche e sitrovano anche via internet (se il tribunale è efficiente) 
> 3) Non lo so, sicuramente è stato fatto un piano di concordato dai professionisti che hanno assistito l'azienda che spiega anche queste situazioni

  1) ok, sulla legge fallimentare ma potresti indicarmi l'articolo? 
2) l'ho visto oggi sul decreto di ammissione al concordato....

----------


## Luca Bi

Il piano di concordato definisce sia l'articolo della legge Fallimentare che norma il concordato stesso (160, 182, 67...) ed indica quali sono i mezzi epr apgare le spese del concordato, anche gli stipendi degli impiegati dell'azienda concordataria

----------


## ninfea

> Il piano di concordato definisce sia l'articolo della legge Fallimentare che norma il concordato stesso (160, 182, 67...) ed indica quali sono i mezzi epr apgare le spese del concordato, anche gli stipendi degli impiegati dell'azienda concordataria

  ok, leggerò la relazione del perito asseveratore: è lì vero che devo guardare?

----------


## Luca Bi

La relazione del perito asseveratore illustra come verranno gestite tutte le spese della procedura, quindi anche gli stipendi

----------


## ninfea

> La relazione del perito asseveratore illustra come verranno gestite tutte le spese della procedura, quindi anche gli stipendi

  ok, quando ho tempo lo farò....nel frattempo 2 mensilità mi son state pagate e...mi è scaduto il contratto!  :Wink: 
Il prox me lo aspetto sulla ditta conduttrice  :Big Grin:

----------

